
What is the history of Django? - mnemonik
http://simonwillison.net/2010/Aug/24/quora/
======
simonw
Direct link to my answer on Quora (the above links to a note on my blog about
Quora): [http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-history-of-the-Django-
web-f...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-history-of-the-Django-web-
framework)

~~~
mtigas
Been a _huge_ fan of Django since tinkering with it in ‘06 while at the
student paper at the University of Missouri (where the folks who came before
me were obsessed with it since Adrian had been Online Editor there years and
years ago).

Really awesome to hear a more complete story of how it all came to be.

Thanks, Simon.

------
d0m
"We never really intended to build a web framework" <\-- I find that it's
usually a sign of a great product. Instead of designing a framework to design
a framework, something is created to fix a real problem.. and only then, a
framework is built around it.

